# hard at work



## Brendens_Mom (Sep 27, 2006)

Well bouncing can make any boy tired....







Going....






Going....







Goooooooooooooooooone...






All of this in a matter of minutes...I guess bouncing can take a lot out of a guy...


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 27, 2006)

Awww...he is so cute.  How old?


----------



## mystic74 (Sep 27, 2006)

What a beautiful baby. Just thinking about exercising makes me feel that tired. Poor little thing looks like he jumped himself right into a nap.


----------



## Brendens_Mom (Sep 28, 2006)

Thank you, he is 2 months...

I know watching him jump around on that thing makes me tired....


----------



## Alison (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, now you know where to put him when he won't go to sleep!


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh yeah... definitely your boy.


----------

